# Pelvicachromis Species



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I currently am in the process of breeding P. pulcher, which is the standard Krib. After digging deeper into Pelvicachromis species I spotted a couple that I would like to get my hands on: P. taeniatus "bipindi", and P. taeniatus Kienke "Nigerian green". I just checked my lfs today and asked if they could special order, and they didn't know. I think I may need help looking for an online dealer that sells them, so far I have found nothing but an exporter of dozens of Pelvicachromis species. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Try a wanted add in the Trading post.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

AquaBid usually has a pretty good selection of Pelvicachromis offered, and there is typically more than currently seen here...*Pelvicachromis on AquaBid*


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Created a wanted add for both species. Thanks for the help, looked on aquabid and they didn't have any of the species I was looking for as of right now.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you look on Daves Rare fish web site? He is a sponsor here on the forum.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

You could checkout apistogramma.com in the West African section to find out information on the various Pelvicachromis species. The taeniatus variants aren't as forgiving as P. pulcher, and require more attention to the type of water they are kept in.

The buy and sell section there is pretty active and you are more likely to find what you are after, especially as a few importers and specialist retailers sell through there.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I found a couple of websites that sell them, but they don't say anything of the "Nigerian Green" form of the Kienke. One of the websites is a wild fish importer and they said that they would ship to me, but I dont need 130 kribs lol. How difficult are the species I want to care for compared to the regular P. pulcher? Also, any differences in spawns(numbers, general care, and parental care?).


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Since the Kienke comes from the Kienke River in Southern Cameroon, I can't imagine it being connected to a "Nigerian Green" form unless it were a hybrid.

A couple of forms of _taeniatus _are not difficult to keep, almost as easy as _pulcher_. The two you have expressed interest in are among some of the most difficult.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Figures lol. It is always the good looking ones that are difficult to keep, I have kept GBRs alive and well for over a year and had several spawns, but was never wanting to have to raise the eggs artificially. Too much inbreeding in some of the captive bred cichlids now a days, have you seen the baloon rams? I should be able to manage the two species fairly well as I am getting a 150gallon saltwater tank this weekend. The best way to keep fish healthy is a varied diet, clean water, and low stress.


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

chromedome, fiona is the bomb.....


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

My lfs still doesn't know if they will be able to attain the two species of Pelvicachromis'. I was wondering, being that right now I have a 46 gallon P. pulcher set up with a batch of wrigglers, 9 cherry barbs, and parents, will ottocinclus or true siamese algea eaters work for algea control? If they don't work what kind of pleco would work well? Thanks


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

rammer, otto will only eat brown algae, your better bet might be sae's, depending on what kind of pleco you get they may cause too much trouble for breeding pairs


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Otos will eat green algae, or brown.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

so, the sae's are the better all around algea eater? I have green algea growing on the glass, brown algea on the filter, and hair algea on the stems of my crypts


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Chromedome52 is absolutely right. The "Kienke" color-morph of Pelvicachromis taeniatus is found in the Kienke system in southwest Cameroon, while P. taeniatus "Nigerian Green" is a color-morph found in Nigeria. The coloration and caudal fin markings of the two forms are entirely different.

Randall Kohn


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

The Genus Pelvicachromis: Part II

Wild Kribs


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

I wouldn't rely too much on the article cited in the previous post. Even for the standards of the time in which it was written (1999), the article is full of inaccuracies and blatant misinformation.

Randall Kohn


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it. Being new to Pelvicachromis I'm still learning. I would hope that the author didn't deliberately include blatant misinformation.

Could you please clear up some of the mistakes.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

So many varieties of Pelvicachromis out there, it is hard to decide. Does the "Bipindi" show a slight blue coloration on its belly?

__
https://flic.kr/p/109549606
I cannot find the website that had a picture of the nigerian greens that I was thinking of. I will look some more and see if you guys could make sure it is actually a nigerian green.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ted Judy has a very good photo gallery of the Pelvicachromis genus.

http://tedsfishroom.com/gallery/genus-pelvicachromis/


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for that link. I decided I am going to be looking for the P. Taeniatus "Bipindi" and P. Taeniatus "Moliwe". Obviously not in the same tank tho.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

keep in mind u need soft water.it really matters on sex ratio of the fry also


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I use half r/o and half tap water and I end up with very soft water. It is the pH that has affect fry sex ratio. I have neutral water so I will end up with about 50/50


----------

